#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  PDF to DWG Converter

## SIM2

****    

See More: PDF to DWG Converter

----------


## TMN

Print2CAD.2009.v1.0.0.1

Print2CAD 2009 is a converter that allows you to convert PDF, PDF/A-, DWF, TIFF, JPEG, PLT (HPGL) and EPS (PostScript) files into a DWG, DXF or DGN file and then import the file into any CAD system in order to edit it there.

Print2CAD 2009 is sold both as an independent program that is directly executable as well as an AutoCAD application that can be run under the full version of AutoCAD. Print2CAD 2009 also supports batch file conversion.

Print2CAD 2009 is based on a high-capacity PDF, DWF, TIFF, JPEG, PLT or EPS interpreter and convert the files directly into a DWG, DXF or DGN file. The resulting files therefore exhibit a very high degree of accuracy and quality.

Print2CAD 2009 converts files into DWG version 12 - 2008, DXF version 12 -2008 and DGN version 8. All vectors, lines, circles, curves, planes, splines, text and pixel images are transferred into DWG, DXF and DGN. The pixel images can be vectorised, embedded or saved in separate files. Special functions generate circles and curves. The PDF layer structure is incorporated; if this is not available, a layer structure can be created based on the colour information. Letters are combined into texts and allocated a CAD text style. Stroke widths and line types are also converted.

Print2CAD 2009 converts colours into DWG, DXF indexed or full RGB colours. Print2CAD 2008 also support TTF fonts. For multiple-page PDF documents, you can specify which pages should be converted into DWG, DXF or DGN format.





> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Best Regards,

TMN

P.S.: I have never had any considerable success with pdf to dwg conversion. Only used in "reverse engineering" when I wanted to check a few dimensions.

----------


## SIM2

thanks
I always appreciate your help

----------


## sachindk

I want good freeware OCR software? 
Can anyone help ?

sdk

----------


## prassna_kamat

Require PDf to flashbook converter, can anyone help with the links?

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Thanks for posting this usefull information

i have two questions: i did what is recomended but when tried to ----- the files 
the ----- utility shows a note: target not find, lets search and theres no where to 
search
the second question is the posted files are for a demo version and not a full one?
any help willbe apreciatted

----------


## cobraaa

thx for uploading the link.
Regards
E. Jibran

----------


## prohudslop

I accept with information:Print2CAD 2009 is a converter that allows you to convert PDF, PDF/A-, DWF, TIFF, JPEG, PLT (HPGL) and EPS (PostScript) files into a DWG, DXF or DGN file and then import the file into any CAD system in order to edit it there. Print2CAD 2009 is sold both as an independent program that is directly executable as well as an AutoCAD application that can be run under the full version of AutoCAD. Print2CAD 2009 also supports batch file conversion.

----------


## mbc.engg

Is above demo version?

----------


## TMN

> Is above demo version?



I don't know. Have not used it for a long time. Let me see...It is a demo version perse, BUT when you apply attached medication - ----- - everything is fine and you get  a version that is fully operational. Please be advised that Norton consider ----- as trojan and deletes it automatically. What I first disabled Norton, finished installation, and then saved ----- in zip format so that Norton does not get mad again.
As I said in my first post, it is a very useful application for reverse engineering, but it produces crap instead of real AutoCAD drawings. Try it and you will see what I mean. Even a dimension is split in every single possible object....

Best Regards,

TMN

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks TMN. Let me check. HAPPY NEW YEAR.

----------


## kamel55

Sorry, but it seems that the file include a malwere.

----------


## dipak_m

Anybody has DWG (auto cad file) to JPEG/MPG convertor? Please help.


ThanksSee More: PDF to DWG Converter

----------


## kaweewong

thank i will try

----------


## naveednajam

please use the adobe illuslator for converting the DWG 

in this software u can convert the DWG on scale as u want

----------


## CHIRINO

Gracias 
bajandolo a ver como funciona despues comento nuevamente

----------

